# Simple rainbow trout



## Gary Uk (Jun 14, 2018)

Was looking around my local supermarket and spotted these half price







As it was a weekday evening I didn't have much time to mess with brining or adding any other flavours. Plus I also wanted to try them with just a little smoke.
I used just a handfull of jack daniels wood chips in my mes30 cooked at 225 until they reached an IT of 140







They tasted great, lovely and moist with just a hint of smoke


----------



## idahopz (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks great! We like to fish the high mountain lakes in our area and almost never come home without our limit of fish. Into the smoker they go and are excellent.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2018)

They look delicious!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Jun 14, 2018)

I miss living in the mountains and having a limit of trout to cook like that.  Looks delish!!


----------



## dcecil (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice job, looks delicious.  Around my area trout is plentiful and our normal technique is wrapped in foil will lemon, herbs and butter Cooked over indirect.  Usually campfire coals.  I’ll have to give the smoker a Tri with some next time.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks great!  We love rainbow trout at our house!


----------

